# Doxa SUB300 Silver Lung Owner's Club



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Just received my Silver Lung and first Searambler. The silver sunburst dial is quite nice and the aqua-lung swag was an unexpected surprise. A few quick pics from my crappy iphone:


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

ParkinNJ said:


> Just received my Silver Lung and first Searambler. The silver sunburst dial is quite nice and the aqua-lung swag was an unexpected surprise. A few quick pics from my crappy iphone:


Congratulations on being the first to post the Silver Lung in the wild! Enjoy it in the best of good health.

Mine is taking the scenic route from Vienna to U.K. - currently in Koln... Should be here by Friday. If not, it'll be next Tuesday as we have a Bank Holiday weekend. Fingers crossed!

Cheers!


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mind if I ask what number? Mine showed up at the office today as well but I am out of town and can’t check. Curious to know if they are shipping in numeric order or just random. Looks great! Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Not at all &#8230; #21.



BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Mind if I ask what number? Mine showed up at the office today as well but I am out of town and can't check. Curious to know if they are shipping in numeric order or just random. Looks great! Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Double post


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you! And likewise, wear yours in good health &#8230; the wait supposedly makes the anticipation even more enjoyable right? Not really, LOL.



Des2471 said:


> Congratulations on being the first to post the Silver Lung in the wild! Enjoy it in the best of good health.
> 
> Mine is taking the scenic route from Vienna to U.K. - currently in Koln... Should be here by Friday. If not, it'll be next Tuesday as we have a Bank Holiday weekend. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you! Yes, you're quite right! The anticipation of a new watch is part of the fun and excitement of this watch collecting hobby... :-! And we are lucky, not just to be amongst the first to receive them, but to have managed to get one of these 300, which sold out in about 3 days!

All the best!


----------



## mronlewis (Jul 23, 2018)

Just received my first Doxa Silver Lung #71 from Fedex. It is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

mronlewis said:


> Just received my first Doxa Silver Lung #71 from Fedex. It is a beautiful watch.


Congratulations! Welcome to the forum. A great first DOXA! Careful... DOXAs tend to multiply... :-d

Cheers!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to Searambler ownership - it looks like a great watch.
It seems like Doxa have also put together a nice package to go with it. 
Enjoy it in good health

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mronlewis (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks. I’ve already got the bug and still waiting for the SUB 1200T Professional ordered at the beginning of July.


----------



## mronlewis (Jul 23, 2018)

Got the bug already😀. Still waiting on the SUB 1200T Professional ordered at the beginning of July. Great watches!


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

119 in Copenhagen


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Whoop, its here!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Pics with outdoor lighting


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Am I the only one NOT the recieved the invoice for the SL? Paid the deposit in July.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Pics with outdoor lighting


That grey/orange combo looks so nice!


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Pics with outdoor lighting


Nice! Where did you get this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Bulle said:


> Am I the only one NOT the recieved the invoice for the SL? Paid the deposit in July.


No, I did not get a shipping notice yet and I am not able to pay the balance yet either.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Same. Round two is in a couple of weeks.



ceebee said:


> No, I did not get a shipping notice yet and I am not able to pay the balance yet either.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

What strap is that?



SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Pics with outdoor lighting


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

#108 checking in amidst a sea of board games here in Las Vegas!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

For those that have already received their Silver Lungs, what do you make of it so far?
Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful... the extra uk vat just pushed it out my limits this year, if someone ain’t loving it I’d be very interested in a catch and release


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I have not received an invoice either so you are not alone....


Bulle said:


> Am I the only one NOT the recieved the invoice for the SL? Paid the deposit in July.


----------



## Timeonthewrist (Aug 24, 2018)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I have not received an invoice either so you are not alone....
> 
> 
> Bulle said:
> ...


Same here... I'm constantly checking my inbox and junk folder like a fiend 😂


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

17 here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Joe90 said:


> That grey/orange combo looks so nice!


Thanks! I bought this strap for another watch but it looks much better on the SL.



jtp0615 said:


> Nice! Where did you get this strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Paco II said:


> What strap is that?


I have contacted the strap maker for permission to post his info for the strap. 20mm is not a standard size he normally makes, so I want to ask him if he wants to field multiple requests for this size. If he gives the ok, I will post the contact info in this thread.


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all, if anyone would like to take over a pre-order at the original pre-order price from me, please PM. Doxa is willing to transfer my deposit to someone willing to take over. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Timeonthewrist said:


> Same here... I'm constantly checking my inbox and junk folder like a fiend &#55357;&#56834;


I posted this on another thread yesterday, in case it helps.

"I just chatted to someone at Doxa.
In case people aren't aware, the orders have been separated into 2 batches.
The next shipments should be due in around 2 weeks (hopefully including mine).
So a bit more waiting to do...

And the "order completion" is totally valid, in case anyone prefers to settle now.
I didn't really need to but I thought it might help speed things up (which doesn't seem to be the case).

Hope this is useful."


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen this posted multiple times, but not sure what this means. When I log in I see nothing but Processing and the ability to see my invoice for the pre order payment I've made. Where is this option to complete the order in advance of receiving the email from DOXA?



Joe90 said:


> I posted this on another thread yesterday, in case it helps.
> 
> "I just chatted to someone at Doxa.
> In case people aren't aware, the orders have been separated into 2 batches.
> ...


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Login and then go to the shop?
Eg once you're logged in, you should be able to go here: https://shop.doxawatches.com/product-category/sub300-50-years/

FWIW, it may have made a difference in receiving our watches during the first batch if we had done this in July, but now it won't make a difference other than having paid for the full amount.
However I confirmed this during my chat session as well...so the only thing I'm waiting for is the dispatch confirmation and the watch.

Then you should see something like this:


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah now I see it. Thanks for sharing that. Well, at this point I'll wait for the email. No reason to give my money to DOXA sooner than necessary.



Joe90 said:


> Login and then go to the shop?
> Eg once you're logged in, you should be able to go here: https://shop.doxawatches.com/product-category/sub300-50-years/
> 
> FWIW, it may have made a difference in receiving our watches during the first batch if we had done this in July, but now it won't make a difference other than having paid for the full amount.
> ...


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm with you on not paying too early but this time I didn't want to take a chance that I might miss the mail or that I might miss it (in my spam folder)...resulting in forfeiting my pre-order, etc.
Anyway, I feel your eager anticipation for the email and for the watch. Waiting is sort of fun too


----------



## Timeonthewrist (Aug 24, 2018)

Woohoo, just got my email and paid the balance... Come to daddy 😀


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

After reading Paco II's explanation above, I paid early yesterday. I just received my email from DOXA asking to pay the balance today.

Ready to go, now I just need the shipping notice.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I think batch #2 is a go for the rest of us!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Paco II said:


> What strap is that?





jtp0615 said:


> Nice! Where did you get this strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kastantona is the strap maker and he can be found here.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Received my email today and just made final payment..... Can't wait till I can join the Club and post my Doxa here!!!!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

For those that have had your watches for a few days now, how's the accuracy?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The watch and knife arrived last week but I was out of town. Here it is with the blacklung and knife. Not yet out of the plastic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

A very nice dial I must say. I missed having a SR


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> The watch and knife arrived last week but I was out of town. Here it is with the blacklung and knife. Not yet out of the plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ! Congrats sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

#83 reporting in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Ruggs said:


> #83 reporting in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! My next purchase for sure.


----------



## jussi (Sep 4, 2007)

#86 checking in 😀


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

109 checking in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm impatiently waiting for my shipping notification.....


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for my shipping notification.....


Me too... Was it a long wait for those in the first batch?


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

First world problem but I'm pissed I missed out on these. Working off the grid for a great part of the year is not without penalty! Anyway, if anyone gets the urge to flip theirs and you remember this, drop me a note as I'd love to have a shot at one.

They are awesome looking!


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Akoni said:


> First world problem but I'm pissed I missed out on these. Working off the grid for a great part of the year is not without penalty! Anyway, if anyone gets the urge to flip theirs and you remember this, drop me a note as I'd love to have a shot at one.
> 
> They are awesome looking!


Not sure if it's gone already but someone on the Doxa forum was trying to sell their reservation for the watch (which had apparently been authorised by Doxa).
Let me see if I can remember/find out who that was.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Akoni said:


> First world problem but I'm pissed I missed out on these. Working off the grid for a great part of the year is not without penalty! Anyway, if anyone gets the urge to flip theirs and you remember this, drop me a note as I'd love to have a shot at one.
> 
> They are awesome looking!


It was Treebeard on p3 of this very thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=1718


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

It's been a good year so far!


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

Joe90 said:


> Not sure if it's gone already but someone on the Doxa forum was trying to sell their reservation for the watch (which had apparently been authorised by Doxa).
> Let me see if I can remember/find out who that was.


Oh wow, that would be awesome. I have sent a message. Thanks for the heads up Joe90!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Trekkie said:


> It's been a good year so far!


I would say doxas best year of releases


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I am more than ready for batch #2 to start shipping already


----------



## Timeonthewrist (Aug 24, 2018)

Paco II said:


> I am more than ready for batch #2 to start shipping already


Tell me about it... 😉


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, #125 just arrived -- or rather, I discovered it in the general area of my house where Fed-Ex dumped it a few days ago. No sign yet of the Isofrane strap I ordered with it. 

Anyhoo, it's a real beauty, and fits like a dream. Now I just have to figure out how to remove the bracelet in order to fit a NATO. But very pleased with it even draped round my wrist!


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Got mine on day #1. Have been enjoying it on a rubber strap from Toxic Natos. Wonderful watch. I now think I know what everyone has been raving about with Doxa.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Trekkie said:


> It's been a good year so far!


Thx for the side by side comparison shot.
Subtle changes but big difference in overall appearance / feel..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Trekkie said:


> It's been a good year so far!


Looking at this pic, I think a 50th Anniversary Divingstar with the black&yellow aqua-lung logo would be something really special.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

For those that have received theirs, and have adjusted the bracelet, how hard/easy was it to do? Trying to decide in advance if I should just go to my watch guy and pay $20, or do it myself. Some of my DOXAs have been easy, others a PITA.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Paco II said:


> For those that have received theirs, and have adjusted the bracelet, how hard/easy was it to do? Trying to decide in advance if I should just go to my watch guy and pay $20, or do it myself. Some of my DOXAs have been easy, others a PITA.


While I tend to take mine off the bracelet and put a nato on them, the bracelet takes a little patience but overall not too bad. If you are worried about scratching it I would take it to a jeweler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Paco II said:


> For those that have received theirs, and have adjusted the bracelet, how hard/easy was it to do? Trying to decide in advance if I should just go to my watch guy and pay $20, or do it myself. Some of my DOXAs have been easy, others a PITA.


I found it pretty straightforward with the tool supplied, though I needed a bright light to spot where the screw heads were and some finessing to fit the rice beads back together. I plan on removing it once I get a suitable strap, but it is a very comfy bracelet and works well with the watch.


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

50 years apart (same objective, different philosophy), I hope I can keep the pair together (and myself) looking dashing in 2068 for their 50 and 100 year anniversary, respectively.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Paco II said:


> For those that have received theirs, and have adjusted the bracelet, how hard/easy was it to do? Trying to decide in advance if I should just go to my watch guy and pay $20, or do it myself. Some of my DOXAs have been easy, others a PITA.


Based on others comments about the Poseidon I was a bit nervous about sizing this one myself, but it wasn't an issue at all. Using the supplied tool worked perfect. Other than needing a bit of patience to fit all of the beads of rice back into alignment, it was just fine.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

DOXA, bubelah, you're killing me here. Please get out batch #2 already.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Hiya lads. First time in the doxa forums. Very excited for my silverlung. Doxa says it will ship on the 11th, so I've got a little bit of waiting to do. Pumped for my first Doxa! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Paco II said:


> For those that have received theirs, and have adjusted the bracelet, how hard/easy was it to do? Trying to decide in advance if I should just go to my watch guy and pay $20, or do it myself. Some of my DOXAs have been easy, others a PITA.


Adjusting the bracelet is straight-forward &#8230; as long as the screws back out easily. I used the supplied tool and the tip actually broke on one of the screws. I had another mini-flathead screwdriver and it took a little force to get the screw to come out. My previous Doxa bracelets were quite easy to adjust.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

ParkinNJ said:


> ...I used the supplied tool and the tip actually broke on one of the screws...


Same happened with me on my first Doxa purchase. Since then I have only used tools that are tough enough for the job. The tools supplied by Doxa are nice to look at, but I wouldn't recommend them for anything but display.


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Anyone have word on the 2nd shipment? Thought they would be shipping by now. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

javadave said:


> Anyone have word on the 2nd shipment? Thought they would be shipping by now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry. Delayed in seeing the above posts.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Oy, batch #2 isn't going out for another week?! Sigh. Yes, I'm impatient, seeing all the beautiful examples in this thread!



ironborn said:


> Hiya lads. First time in the doxa forums. Very excited for my silverlung. Doxa says it will ship on the 11th, so I've got a little bit of waiting to do. Pumped for my first Doxa!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Paco II said:


> Oy, batch #2 isn't going out for another week?! Sigh. Yes, I'm impatient, seeing all the beautiful examples in this thread!


Apparently batch 2started going on in the 4th, but since I placed my order pretty late I guess they'll ship it late, too. Dunno why they don't ship them all at once..

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmarsh (May 28, 2018)

Lucky enough to have had mine for a couple of weeks now. Like it on the bracelet, also like it on an ISOfrane.


----------



## Mike T. (Jan 2, 2009)

Still have not received an email from Doxa asking for the rest of the payment. I guess I got one of the last ones coming...
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Akoni said:


> First world problem but I'm pissed I missed out on these. Working off the grid for a great part of the year is not without penalty! Anyway, if anyone gets the urge to flip theirs and you remember this, drop me a note as I'd love to have a shot at one.
> 
> They are awesome looking!


I don't know if you managed to take over Treebeard's Silver Lung preorder.
If not, it's a less attractive option but there's a new *Silver Lung on eBay* too.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

That looks great on the Isofrane.

One urge I find hard to control is of making hasty decisions when buying straps.
Where bracelets come as standard, I normally end up back with the bracelet, so I must be more of a bracelet guy.

The orange Isofrane just looks amazing with Black and Silver Lungs


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

The orange Isofrane looks great with it, but as great as Iso's are, they are a little thick for me. As I wait for mine to eventually ship, what do you all think of pairing it with an orange Cinturini?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine to ship....such a long wait.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Paco II said:


> The orange Isofrane looks great with it, but as great as Iso's are, they are a little thick for me. As I wait for mine to eventually ship, what do you all think of pairing it with an orange Cinturini?
> 
> View attachment 13462657


I'm also considering a colourful rubber watch strap (a disease many of us seem affected by).
Isofrane mostly sounds great but I'm also unsure about the thickness. I think they were 5mm at their thickest point?

I had a look at the Cinturinis but not sure about them (esp the ones with brighter colours).
Reviews seem to suggest that they discolour for many users.
https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-281-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=2

Or there's the 321 but I'm still searching for reviews.
https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-321-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=0

Regarding Isofrane, £120+ for a strap that I've never tried is quite a lot of money, although of course I could sell it on eBay if I absolutely can't use it.
Then again I know from experience that "going cheap" also doesn't do it for me and I tend to keep buying straps until I find one that works :-/

If Everest Bands made a generic straight-end rubber strap, I'd definitely be interested. Their rubber and hardware are very nice.


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Does anyone know if they have shipped batch no 2 yet? Still not heard a thing from DOXA about my shipment......


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Bulle said:


> Does anyone know if they have shipped batch no 2 yet? Still not heard a thing from DOXA about my shipment......


Mine just arrived one day. No shipping notice or tracking info.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Received my shipping notification this morning. I got two emails.. one for the preorder deposit and the other for remaining balance. Both were confirming my order has shipped. 


IG: th3measure


----------



## Timeonthewrist (Aug 24, 2018)

Woohoo, shipping notice received 😊


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Received my shipping notification this morning. I got two emails.. one for the preorder deposit and the other for remaining balance. Both were confirming my order has shipped.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Same here!!!! FedEx delivery before 10:30AM....... Feels like Christmas Eve as a kid!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Joe90 said:


> I'm also considering a colourful rubber watch strap (a disease many of us seem affected by).
> Isofrane mostly sounds great but I'm also unsure about the thickness. I think they were 5mm at their thickest point?
> 
> I had a look at the Cinturinis but not sure about them (esp the ones with brighter colours).
> ...


The Isofrane are a high quality band that I believe would not disappoint.
I'd suggest you look at Borealis as a alternate choice, between a quarter to a third of price very soft,though their keepers could be tighter,this solved by crossing them. 
They also could be a bit longer for those of us with larger wrists 217 tape firm.
I have used them on my doxas and they did not disappoint.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> The Isofrane are a high quality band that I believe would not disappoint.
> I'd suggest you look at Borealis as a alternate choice, between a quarter to a third of price very soft,though their keepers could be tighter,this solved by crossing them.
> They also could be a bit longer for those of us with larger wrists 127cm+.
> I have used them on my doxas and they did not disappoint.
> ...


You have 127cm wrists??? That's nuts, man!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Are they also real rubber with a scene of vanilla?



DaveandStu said:


> The Isofrane are a high quality band that I believe would not disappoint.
> I'd suggest you look at Borealis as a alternate choice, between a quarter to a third of price very soft,though their keepers could be tighter,this solved by crossing them.
> They also could be a bit longer for those of us with larger wrists 127cm+.
> I have used them on my doxas and they did not disappoint.
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You have 127cm wrists??? That's nuts, man!


Morning Loco thanks mate my wrists are 217mm with tape firm....trying to lose a few kilos but that's another story.
Thanks for the pick up..now go and agonize over which beautiful Doxa you'll have on your wrist today!
All the best in jest mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paco II said:


> Are they also real rubber with a scene of vanilla?


They are a soft rubber, no vanilla. 
If you contact them they are very helpful. Slightly thinner plus in 24 and 22mm they taper 2mm down respectively...its really a good product for multiple straps.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> Morning Loco thanks mate my wrists are 217mm with tape firm....trying to lose a few kilos but that's another story.
> Thanks for the pick up..now go and agonize over which beautiful Doxa you'll have on your wrist today!
> All the best in jest mate..
> Dave
> ...


Good morning to you, Sir! That correction makes a bit more sense - we'll put it down to the time of day ;-)

I probably shouldn't say this here, but I just got my Eterna Kontiki 1000m Diver back from a much needed service. This watch means a lot to me, so it'll probably mean that my Doxas get some much needed rest over the next few weeks.

Have a good one, mate!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Paco II said:


> For those that have received theirs, and have adjusted the bracelet, how hard/easy was it to do? Trying to decide in advance if I should just go to my watch guy and pay $20, or do it myself. Some of my DOXAs have been easy, others a PITA.


It's a PITA without the right tool...and my DOXA screwdriver was ****e. Bent and sheared off the tip. Using a good quality technical screwdriver no problem at all. The beads can be tricky but if you hold them flat as you remove the link and don't let them all flip around really no issue.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> The Isofrane are a high quality band that I believe would not disappoint.
> I'd suggest you look at Borealis as a alternate choice, between a quarter to a third of price very soft,though their keepers could be tighter,this solved by crossing them.
> They also could be a bit longer for those of us with larger wrists 217 tape firm.
> I have used them on my doxas and they did not disappoint.
> ...


Thanks for that!
I had a look at some reviews and it sounds good so I've ordered one! |>


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Recommendations for a proper tool?



mitchjrj said:


> It's a PITA without the right tool...and my DOXA screwdriver was ****e. Bent and sheared off the tip. Using a good quality technical screwdriver no problem at all. The beads can be tricky but if you hold them flat as you remove the link and don't let them all flip around really no issue.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Good morning to you, Sir! That correction makes a bit more sense - we'll put it down to the time of day ;-)
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this here, but I just got my Eterna Kontiki 1000m Diver back from a much needed service. This watch means a lot to me, so it'll probably mean that my Doxas get some much needed rest over the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Loco...love the banter !! Plus the Eterna...beautiful.
Round the clock here on the farm so I reckon your assumption correct
Have a top day mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Joe90 said:


> Thanks for that!
> I had a look at some reviews and it sounds good so I've ordered one! |>


I'll be interested to hear your thoughts, for those of us that had bought their early bands, their new version is hands down a far far superior product, plus the taper on 24/22 is excellent. 
Just the keepers may need to be crossed if you find they aren't right enough...
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paco II said:


> Recommendations for a proper tool?


Hard to go past bergeon imho.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts, for those of us that had bought their early bands, their new version is hands down a far far superior product, plus the taper on 24/22 is excellent.


I have to second the Borealis recommendation...









As I didn't have any in 20mm I didn't hesitate to order in orange and black. Very soft and comfortable, no smell. I have tried others that are crap (inner tube quality material, or plasticky). These are exceptional. And the price simply cannot be beat. US$25 shipped? Unreal. The Deep Blue HYDRO-91 is a slight cut above in my opinion, a hair thinner (and I prefer the tone of their blue). But double the price before shipping.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts, for those of us that had bought their early bands, their new version is hands down a far far superior product, plus the taper on 24/22 is excellent.


I have to second the Borealis recommendation...

View attachment 13468041


As I didn't have any in 20mm I didn't hesitate to order in orange and black. Very soft and comfortable, no smell. I have tried others that are crap (inner tube quality material, or plasticky). These are exceptional. And the price simply cannot be beat. US$25 shipped? Unreal. The Deep Blue HYDRO-91 is a slight cut above in my opinion, a hair thinner (and I prefer the tone of their blue). But double the price before shipping.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Finally! Mine own doxa is on its way. Just got the email with tracking number. Ive already whittled my nails down to stubs


----------



## Jr Machine (Feb 10, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> I have to second the Borealis recommendation...
> 
> As I didn't have any in 20mm I didn't hesitate to order in orange and black. Very soft and comfortable, no smell. I have tried others that are crap (inner tube quality material, or plasticky). These are exceptional. And the price simply cannot be beat. US$25 shipped? Unreal. The Deep Blue HYDRO-91 is a slight cut above in my opinion, a hair thinner (and I prefer the tone of their blue). But double the price before shipping.


This rubber strap was really cool on DOXA, it was good to know about the recommendation


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

#289 has finally arrived!!!! My first Doxa but not the last!!! Next up will be an orange dial Doxa!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I've received mine but still haven't opened the box since it was delivered to my work. Heading straight to my watch guy after work to get the bracelet sized.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

It's here!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Paco II said:


> Checking in!


Congrats! It is a beauty.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Also checking in...


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> Also checking in...
> 
> View attachment 13475959


Beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

nsx_23 said:


> It's here!


Beautiful pair!


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

nsx_23 said:


> It's here!


Beautiful pair!!


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

J.Law said:


> Beautiful, congrats!!!


Thank you!
I have and had other divers but the case shape on the Sub 300 makes it sit very flat on the wrist.
I can't wait to see how it wears under a shirt cuff tomorrow...and of course to take it into the sea, which may only happen next year.

I guess this is just the start of the honeymoon period but so far loving the whole package.
It's just so cool!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I am digging how flat this watch is. Fits nicely under a dress shirt cuff. 

Also really dig the 'delicate' looking bezel grip. It's so thin compared to my other DOXAs.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone dive with one of these? Just curious how they look at depth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MJM said:


> Has anyone dive with one of these? Just curious how they look at depth.


Follow Jason Heaton on IG if you're not already. He's currently on an excursion and has been posting throughout...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Joe90 said:


> ...the case shape on the Sub 300 makes it sit very flat on the wrist.


Yes, the SUB 300 is superbly comfortable. You really notice it after coming back from other divers.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Follow Jason Heaton on IG if you're not already. He's currently on an excursion and has been posting throughout...


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Slightly OT, but with LE models like the Silver Lung, does DOXA do anything special with #1 and #300, or are all numbers distributed like normal?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Paco II said:


> Slightly OT, but with LE models like the Silver Lung, does DOXA do anything special with #1 and #300, or are all numbers distributed like normal?


I believe that #1 goes into the Doxa "museum".


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Interesting. So in fact with an LE, It is actually total-1 that is sold to customers?



El Loco Norwegian said:


> I believe that #1 goes into the Doxa "museum".


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Paco II said:


> Interesting. So in fact with an LE, It is actually total-1 that is sold to customers?


Yes, but technically it is still limited to 300 or 500 or whatever. IMO they should put #000 in the museum, and send out #1 to the first customer to place an order. I think Clive Cussler got #1 of one model - could that have been the SUB 600T?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> IMO they should put #000 in the museum, and send out #1 to the first customer to place an order.


Agreed.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

But think how much more valuable it is that there is only 299 in the wild instead of 300 



El Loco Norwegian said:


> Yes, but technically it is still limited to 300 or 500 or whatever. IMO they should put #000 in the museum, and send out #1 to the first customer to place an order. I think Clive Cussler got #1 of one model - could that have been the SUB 600T?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Back on topic, the bracelet is incredibly comfortable. But I look forward to trying it with my Barton canvas straps, as I think it'll look amazing.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Paco II said:


> Back on topic, the bracelet is incredibly comfortable. But I look forward to trying it with my Barton canvas straps, as I think it'll look amazing.


Agreed that the bracelet is super conformable. In fact, it's the only bracelet I enjoy wearing. But I still switched it over to rubber/MN NATO for daily-wearing comfort and because I can't seem to wear a bracelet for more than a few seconds without dinging it.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

DOXAs are not meant to be baby'ed 



Kirkawall said:


> Agreed that the bracelet is super conformable. In fact, it's the only bracelet I enjoy wearing. But I still switched it over to rubber/MN NATO for daily-wearing comfort and because I can't seem to wear a bracelet for more than a few seconds without dinging it.


----------



## Wash1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Someone seems less than impressed!! Received mine last week and can't keep it off my wrist. Number 1xx. Can't wait to go diving with it. Been lurking on the forum for quite a while, but finally decided to join.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Wash1 said:


> Someone seems less than impressed!! Received mine last week and can't keep it off my wrist. Number 1xx. Can't wait to go diving with it. Been lurking on the forum for quite a while, but finally decided to join.


Kitteh just wants a SUB for himself, lol. Welcome to the commenting side of the forum!


----------



## Wash1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks very much!! She's my "snuggle bug"!


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Finally! Joined the Doxa bandwagon.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> IMO they should put #000 in the museum, and send out #1 to the first customer to place an order.


I just watched 'Talking Watches' on Hodinkee, featuring the legendary Jean-Claude Biver (from 2014). He said that when he ran Blancpain, of all the new watches they made he always kept watch #000 for himself, and sold #001 to a customer - because, as he said: "Number one cannot be kept by the owner."


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I dig that approach.



El Loco Norwegian said:


> I just watched 'Talking Watches' on Hodinkee, featuring the legendary Jean-Claude Biver (from 2014). He said that when he ran Blancpain, of all the new watches they made he always kept watch #000 for himself, and sold #001 to a customer - because, as he said: "Number one cannot be kept by the owner."


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Checking in with my first Doxa!




























IG: th3measure


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

This particular Doxa isn't new to this thread but it is new to me. I purchased this from a member and it just arrived. It's a beauty and I'm lovin it!


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

m6rk said:


> This particular Doxa isn't new to this thread but it is new to me. I purchased this from a member and it just arrived. It's a beauty and I'm lovin it!


Absolutely beautiful; congratulations!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

J.Law said:


> Absolutely beautiful; congratulations!


Thanks, I'm really liking it. The smaller dial has got a very cool retro vibe to it. The dial along with the cushion case gives it a unique look. It's a lot slimmer than I had imagined. The BOR bracelet not only looks good but is super comfortable. Yes, very happy with it!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

J.Law said:


> Absolutely beautiful; congratulations!


Almost forgot the the radial burst silver dial...not generally a silver dial guy but this one is striking and makes this watch.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

What accuracy are you all seeing?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Paco II said:


> What accuracy are you all seeing?


I'm very pleased with the accuracy so far. Mine is currently running 4 sec slow, I had set it on 9/22. For the most part I wear about 12 hrs during the day, and rest it crown up at night. I can't remember it being more than 4-5 sec fast the last time I checked.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought dial up was fastest. If it's running slow why crown up?



TheMeasure said:


> I'm very pleased with the accuracy so far. Mine is currently running 4 sec slow, I had set it on 9/22. For the most part I wear about 12 hrs during the day, and rest it crown up at night. I can't remember it being more than 4-5 sec fast the last time I checked.
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Paco II said:


> I thought dial up was fastest. If it's running slow why crown up?


The last time I checked the accuracy was about a week ago and it was running a few seconds fast. This past weekend, although I kept it wound so it never stopped, I hardly wore it for 2 days and left it crown up. I'm guessing with the power reserve running down and the resting position it fell behind. This week I had been resting it crown up out of habit and had not given it much thought until I read your post and checked the timing. I'll try dial up tonight.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Lovely strap. Why do tropics cost so darn much! 



TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Paco II said:


> Lovely strap. Why do tropics cost so darn much!


Thanks man! I know the vintage ones are getting up there in price. At the same time, seems like more less expensive ones are being produced, not sure of the quality though.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

Black Lung, Silver Lung and two additional 300 50th - I hope they bring out a Sharkie Lung!


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Watch Man Always said:


> Black Lung, Silver Lung and two additional 300 50th - I hope they bring out a Sharkie Lung!
> 
> View attachment 13531437


Awesome collection !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 777 (Mar 26, 2012)

Super Collection.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn that is one hot collection. Love that they're all on Bond NATOs!!



Watch Man Always said:


> Black Lung, Silver Lung and two additional 300 50th - I hope they bring out a Sharkie Lung!
> 
> View attachment 13531437


IG: th3measure


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Paco II said:


> What accuracy are you all seeing?





Paco II said:


> I thought dial up was fastest. If it's running slow why crown up?


Hi Paco. For 20 days, my Silver Lung has been running consistently +1s/day, in a watchwinder. That's not "real world" though. (note to self: must unwrap and wear it!!) :roll:

With my other DOXAs, including those with ETA 2824-2 COSC movements, I find there is watch to watch variation in the effect of overnight resting position on rate. It's worth trying face up, face down, crown up, crown down etc., each for a few nights, for any particular watch. There isn't a set rule. If you are lucky - You can usually find a resting position which causes some loss and another which causes some gain, so you can compensate overnight for any daytime effect.

If you have access to a Timegrapher, you could use that to make the assessment of position vs. rate.

My SUB 300 50th Searambler, for example, loses a second a day when I wear it or if I rest in face up; it gains a second a day if crown up. The other watches vary. I have found (as should be expected) that there is less positional variation with the COSC movements as compared with the Élaboré grade used in my other DOXAs.

What sort of accuracy have you found with your Silver Lung?

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

The Sharkie's serial number is 007 - I am not kidding


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

The Sharkie's serial number is 007 - I am not kidding

View attachment 13532381


View attachment 13532385


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

The Sharkie serial number is 007 and I am not kidding!


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

The Sharkie serial number is 007 and I am not kidding!

View attachment 13532393
View attachment 13532395


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

I have no clue why this came out four times; sorry!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

So if this is the Silver lung, when the shark hunter comes out will it be the black black lung, or the black lung squared?


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

LOL and good question - it will be a Lung and should be for intent and purpose a Black Lung as the dial face color being black. It gets all confusing for sure!


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

#16 just came in🙏


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Bulle said:


> #16 just came in🙏


Congratulations! Did you find a Poseidon as well, or is this instead of?


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

Got mine last week and haven't taken it off!












That silver dial with the BOR bracelet is just awesome.


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

praveenkn said:


> Got mine last week and haven't taken it off!


GORGEOUS! Congrats!!!


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

She looks beautiful! I just purchased a the same piece without the aqua lung logo. I've been reading a lot about the 2824 movement & how we should keep hand winding to a minimum. Wear it in good health mate!


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks J.Law and Juweinat!


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Juweinat said:


> She looks beautiful! I just purchased a the same piece without the aqua lung logo. I've been reading a lot about the 2824 movement & how we should keep hand winding to a minimum. Wear it in good health mate!


I didn't know that about the 2824 so it's useful to know.
Thank you!


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Yea! There are a lot of threads from experienced people who say to only hand wind it to get the time moving then let your wrist do the rest. Otherwise you can damage something


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

My Silver Lung, my first Doxa









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Dlanz (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm in!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Happy to get this Prototype


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

Really enjoying mine but thinking about transferring over onto the matching orange strap. I have some physical challenges and wondered how difficult it is to remove the bracelet and if particular tools are more suitable. Looks tight compared to my Sinn, etc.


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Not hard to remove bracelet using standard spring bar tool. It definitely is a bit harder to put the bracelet back on with this one.



Kirkawall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Really enjoying mine but thinking about transferring over onto the matching orange strap. I have some physical challenges and wondered how difficult it is to remove the bracelet and if particular tools are more suitable. Looks tight compared to my Sinn, etc.


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Not hard to remove bracelet using standard spring bar tool. It definitely is a bit harder to put the bracelet back on with this one.



Kirkawall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Really enjoying mine but thinking about transferring over onto the matching orange strap. I have some physical challenges and wondered how difficult it is to remove the bracelet and if particular tools are more suitable. Looks tight compared to my Sinn, etc.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

United forever love them all!!!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

So happy to finally get this one back in my collection:-d No 84.


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

seadweller16600 said:


> View attachment 13743829
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas &#55356;&#57220;


The photos is a bit blurry / out-of-focus and not up to your usual standards.
Maybe you have been celebrating a little early? :-d

Merry Christmas to you and to everyone on the forum! :-!


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bulle said:


> So happy to finally get this one back in my collection:-d No 84.


Every time I see a nice photo of a SL I think "wow, so nice!" only to remember that I have one too


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Excited to have joined the Silver Lung club. My first ever COSC-certified watch, and it fits my vintage aesthetic perfectly.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I am waiting for my SL to land. It was basically a takeover from someone, but boy am I glad to get on the boat.
Initially I was set to get myself the 1200T Pro, but when I saw the opportunity for the SL, I just jumped on it.


----------



## archer911 (Mar 3, 2019)

Still love the look and feel of this watch and bracelet. What a winner!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree completely.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Bracelet Game









IG: th3measure


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Still loving mine...










Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Question, why does there website still say you can Pre-order this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

I’m liking this a little too much. May need to go on the wish list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Bracelet Game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice detail. Very hard to get it off the bracelet, for sure. So beautiful and comfortable.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Nice detail. Very hard to get it off the bracelet, for sure. So beautiful and comfortable.


Thank you! Agreed, the BOR is too good!

IG: th3measure


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Jaguarshark said:


> Question, why does there website still say you can Pre-order this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps the website hadn't been updated. I don't think it will let you take the item to the cart, as it has been completely sold out from what I heard last.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My two most favorite Subs!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rocking mine today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Two different Straps from Erika's Originals.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mattcantwin said:


> Two different Straps from Erika's Originals.


I reckon the grey with orange stripe...really suits that beauty

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon the grey with orange stripe...really suits that beauty


Thanks; I prefer it over the orange, too.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just trying my luck here...but if anyone is selling theirs please send me a PM....


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally joined the club. . . .


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Real desperate attempt, but it anyone is interested in selling your silver lung, I am interested and looking. Have a wtb posted too, but mostly scammers are responding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Real desperate attempt, but it anyone is interested in selling your silver lung, I am interested and looking. Have a wtb posted too, but mostly scammers are responding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried the doxa facebook group? I was actually looking for a silverlung too, but a blacklung sub300 popped up and i snagged it instead.


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

---accidental double post---


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Rayien said:


> Have you tried the doxa facebook group? I was actually looking for a silverlung too, but a blacklung sub300 popped up and i snagged it instead.


Thank you. I posted there too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

First day back in Court since March and first day wearing the Silver Lung with a suit.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

roberev said:


> First day back in Court since March and first day wearing the Silver Lung with a suit.
> View attachment 15221889


Unlucky dude what did they catch you for?


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> Unlucky dude what did they catch you for?


For jealousy caused to non-Doxa owners...the jury finds @roberev "guilty". ;-)


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> For jealousy caused to non-Doxa owners...the jury finds @roberev "guilty". ;-)


I think the Silver lung photographs and looks the best of the trilogy, imo


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I think the Silver lung photographs and looks the best of the trilogy, imo


I tend to agree since the Silverlung is the one I went for first.
I regret opting out of the ~50 Professional Blacklung that were made available last year...the orange looks amazing too! :-x


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> I tend to agree since the Silverlung is the one I went for first.
> I regret opting out of the ~50 Professional Blacklung that were made available last year...the orange looks amazing too! :-x


There is a subtle sunburst effect on the searamblers with the contrast logo which makes it look great. I saw mock ups of searamblers with a different logo and it looked awesome as well


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> There is a subtle sunburst effect on the searamblers with the contrast logo which makes it look great. I saw mock ups of searamblers with a different logo and it looked awesome as well


I know what you mean.
Depending on the light, the dial can look white, silver or creamy too.
The Searambler is a "nice compromise" since the dial is silver - and you could even say _bland_, when compared to the professional - but it's also very wearable (with a suit). The dash of orange on the minute hand is also very special :-d


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> I know what you mean.
> Depending on the light, the dial can look white, silver or creamy too.
> The Searambler is a "nice compromise" since the dial is silver - and you could even say _bland_, when compared to the professional - but it's also very wearable (with a suit). The dash of orange on the minute hand is also very special :-d


Couldn't have said better myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all! 

This is a wild shot but figured I’d try. I am looking to expand my collection and buy a Silverlung. If any of you have one and it’s not getting significant wrist time / you’re willing to part with it, please PM me!

Looking forward to posting here in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is a wild shot but figured I'd try. I am looking to expand my collection and buy a Silverlung. If any of you have one and it's not getting significant wrist time / you're willing to part with it, please PM me!
> 
> ...


I wish I could help a fellow enthusiast but the Silverlung is one of those watches that gets 99% wrist time and is therefore hard to part with!
There used to be some on Chrono24, eBay, etc but I don't see them anymore :-(


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe90 said:


> I wish I could help a fellow enthusiast but the Silverlung is one of those watches that gets 99% wrist time and is therefore hard to part with!
> There used to be some on Chrono24, eBay, etc but I don't see them anymore :-(


I've kept an eye out for them! Thank you for the kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> I've kept an eye out for them! Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have a BNIB (or BNIT brand new in tube) Sharkhunter Blacklung that I've never worn.
So if I ever get bored of the Silverlung and I think I'll switch to the Sharkhunter, you'll be the first to know!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> I do have a BNIB (or BNIT brand new in tube) Sharkhunter Blacklung that I've never worn.
> So if I ever get bored of the Silverlung and I think I'll switch to the Sharkhunter, you'll be the first to know!


..... which am reading as you haven't gotten bored yet.. the silverlung is something else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe90 said:


> I do have a BNIB (or BNIT brand new in tube) Sharkhunter Blacklung that I've never worn.
> So if I ever get bored of the Silverlung and I think I'll switch to the Sharkhunter, you'll be the first to know!


Thanks my man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe90 said:


> I do have a BNIB (or BNIT brand new in tube) Sharkhunter Blacklung that I've never worn.
> So if I ever get bored of the Silverlung and I think I'll switch to the Sharkhunter, you'll be the first to know!


Joe ready for that sale yet? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Lets see the current owners. 274/300 says hello


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> View attachment 15327840
> 
> 
> Lets see the current owners. 274/300 says hello


Give me a few days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> Joe ready for that sale yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly it won't come off my wrist!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> Sadly it won't come off my wrist!


May I ask for a wrist shot of said wrist.

P.s Micheal is fine. He is joining the club soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe90 said:


> Sadly it won't come off my wrist!


Joe I snagged one from a fellow member! Should be incoming!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> May I ask for a wrist shot of said wrist.
> 
> P.s Micheal is fine. He is joining the club soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> Joe I snagged one from a fellow member! Should be incoming!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow nice one!
Was it a "spare" or it just didn't work for him?

I want to wear other watches but I just can't take mine off the wrist.
It's a great thing but also a curse. I'm actually thinking of selling some of the others


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe90 said:


> Wow nice one!
> Was it a "spare" or it just didn't work for him?
> 
> I want to wear other watches but I just can't take mine off the wrist.
> It's a great thing but also a curse. I'm actually thinking of selling some of the others


They said it wasnt getting wrist time so it was time to let go! He was an original owner so he made some money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Silverlung with my new Argonaut 👍🏼


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> They said it wasnt getting wrist time so it was time to let go! He was an original owner so he made some money
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you manage to get it before he changes his mind


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe90 said:


> I hope you manage to get it before he changes his mind


It's already shipped! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally joining the ranks...!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> Finally joining the ranks...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurray.. put your serial up and I'll make a list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Hurray.. put your serial up and I'll make a list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


128/300!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> Finally joining the ranks...!
> 
> Welcome to the "club"
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Having a hard time wearing anything else










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

delete


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Would love to find one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

Found one a few months ago- outstanding, favorite Doxa I've owned.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Joe90 said:


> I hope you manage to get it before he changes his mind


My ears are burning!

As odd as it sounds, I wanted to swap out the Silver Lung for the original orange Sub 300 50th anniversary. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the Silver Lung very much indeed, but as no one does orange quite like Doxa, it was what I wanted more. Still, I'm always happy to see a watch go to an enthusiast like @Chronomatic who seems to be enjoying it greatly!

And not to sully the Silver Lung thread too much (I can at least be an "alumni", right?) here's what I got instead:


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Commuting with the Silver Lung, and anticipating arrival of the new 300 Professional tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Is anybody looking to move on from their Silverlung?


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hanging with a friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Finally


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would be interesting in buying one if anyone decides to sell it


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

The “lung” edition is awesome and with a history... What is the Tropic strap you guys are using in the pics?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

TJ19 said:


> The "lung" edition is awesome and with a history... What is the Tropic strap you guys are using in the pics?


I use an Oris Tropic, like it better than the OG.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> I use an Oris Tropic, like it better than the OG.


The Oris Tropic is indeed a thing of beauty.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Shemmir (Jan 18, 2021)

ChrisWMT said:


> View attachment 15717987


----------



## Shemmir (Jan 18, 2021)

The mother of Silverlung and all Sub 300s


----------



## Shemmir (Jan 18, 2021)

Shemmir said:


> The mother of Silverlung and all Sub 300s


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

That's the coolest vintage Doxa I have ever seen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemmir (Jan 18, 2021)

achilles said:


> That's the coolest vintage Doxa I have ever seen!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ! It is a really nice and well preserved example


----------



## Shemmir (Jan 18, 2021)

Shemmir said:


> Thank you ! It is a really nice and well preserved example


And really, there is not a lot of examples !


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Thrilled to join! Will forever be the most beautiful Doxa to my eyes.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

🎵 Feeling like a dead duck
Spitting out pieces of his broken luck
Whoa, Aqua Lung! 🎵


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

I agree, the Silver Lung Is Doxa’s best yet!


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Besides, how many watches have their own song written about them?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

@ChrisWMT - not enough pics.. you are brightening up this Thread with pics of my fav Doxa.. like my daughter says "More please"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> @ChrisWMT - not enough pics.. you are brightening up this Thread with pics of my fav Doxa.. like my daughter says "More please"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha will do Hari! I have all 3 Joseph Bonnie Tropics due in this week, I'll be sure to post here.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Haha will do Hari! I have all 3 Joseph Bonnie Tropics due in this week, I'll be sure to post here.


I've heard good things about the strap. Please let me know if it's a fatty like the tropics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Joseph Bonnie Olive


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Joseph Bonnie Black










I have the blue one as well but I don't like it with the Silver Lung, looks great on a BB58 Blue and Speedy though.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Joseph Bonnie Olive





ChrisWMT said:


> Joseph Bonnie Black
> 
> I have the blue one as well but I don't like it with the Silver Lung, looks great on a BB58 Blue and Speedy though.


They sure look way better than the Tropic ones. Are they thinner at the lug ends?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> They sure look way better than the Tropic ones. Are they thinner at the lug ends?


Yes, not as fat and nor square either. They don't reek of vanilla but have a faint piña colada-ish smell, I really like it lol. The rubber sticks to itself well so the keepers stay put.

All in all I have a new favorite tropic and will absolutely add if more colors are released.


----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi all, I'm new here but am searching for a Silver Lung to call my own -- if anyone is interested in selling please reach out! Appreciate it and thanks all for sharing such great photos and knowledge in this thread.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I must not have seen this thread before...proud to be the newest member of the club!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)

For those of you who have bought a Silver Lung recently (past year) -- did you come across any NOS pieces in your search? If so, what sort of prices did you see?

I'm planning to purchase a Sub 300 Searambler soon to use primarily as a vacation / beach watch. As such, I really love the idea of being the first and only person to wear the watch, so I can track all the inevitable scratches, etc. back to those experiences. It would be great to find a Silver Lung, but I may go current production Sub 300 if a NOS Silver Lung looks to be an impossible find. Curious to hear what your experiences have been, thanks!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ason_Unique said:


> For those of you who have bought a Silver Lung recently (past year) -- did you come across any NOS pieces in your search? If so, what sort of prices did you see?
> 
> I'm planning to purchase a Sub 300 Searambler soon to use primarily as a vacation / beach watch. As such, I really love the idea of being the first and only person to wear the watch, so I can track all the inevitable scratches, etc. back to those experiences. It would be great to find a Silver Lung, but I may go current production Sub 300 if a NOS Silver Lung looks to be an impossible find. Curious to hear what your experiences have been, thanks!


I purchased all three Aqua Lung trilogy watches in the last six weeks...every single one was sealed NOS. So, to answer your first question, yes, they are still out there. But I can tell you, it will require a very intentional search and the price is going to be whatever is agreed upon.

Keep in mind that many of these watches change hands between collectors without ever being officially listed for sale. So, the best way to find one is to "pound the pavement" and reach out to as many owners as you can via PM; get yourself "on their radar" and let them know what you are looking for. You should also be prepared to pay quite a premium for a NOS example, it may end up costing you 2X the cost of a new retail model. If you do some historical research you can get a ballpark of the price they are selling for. For NOS, I would be expecting to pay $4150 to $4500 range.

Based on the research I have done, the Silver Lung is the dial color that tends to come up for sale least often, followed by the orange-dialed Black Lung and finally the Shark Lung, which comes up for sale the most frequently. Keep in mind, there are only 300 Silver Lungs in the entire world, so this search may take a while!

Unless you have a burning desire to own the Silver Lung, have a true passion for the watch, and are willing to put forth the effort to build relationships, it will be an uphill battle.

Oh and before you ask...mine is a lifetime keeper! lol
Let me know if you have any other questions...I would be happy to help wherever I can


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Well said Brian.

Finding mine took 9 months and took reaching out to owners across WatchUSeek and Instagram. Ultimately it was a contact of a contact. 

It actually took less time for me to get my 124060 from the AD haha.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> Well said Brian.
> 
> Finding mine took 9 months and took reaching out to owners across WatchUSeek and Instagram. Ultimately it was a contact of a contact.
> 
> It actually took less time for me to get my 124060 from the AD haha.


Thanks, brother! I agree completely. It is much much easier to source a Submariner than an Aqua Lung, which makes sense when you really think about how minuscule a number 300 ever produced really is. How many Submariners are produced every year? I was prepared for the Aqua Lung journey to take a year or more. I just got really lucky in more ways than one. Like you said, it is really a "contact sport" and often you will be referred to an owner through one of your other watch buddies...it is really fun to see how the process plays out!


----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> The only way to find one is to "pound the pavement" and reach out to as many owners as you can via PM and get yourself "on their radar". Let them know what you are looking for and be prepared to pay quite a premium for a NOS example, it may end up costing you 2X the cost of a new retail model. If you do some historical research you can get a ballpark of the price they are selling for. For NOS, I would be expecting to pay $4000 to $4500 range.





ChrisWMT said:


> Well said Brian.
> 
> Finding mine took 9 months and took reaching out to owners across WatchUSeek and Instagram. Ultimately it was a contact of a contact.


Thanks to you both. Totally makes sense, and I do really enjoy that sort of hunt (and meeting other folks during it).

That said, I think I need to consider why I want the watch in the first place -- as mentioned above, I intend to use this as my go-to beach/vacation watch. Off-topic for this thread, but perhaps a new release makes more sense purely for that purpose (less irreplaceable, cheaper, warranty coverage, etc.). Something to think about for sure -- will continue to drool over Silver Lung pics here in the meantime!


----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)

Ason_Unique said:


> Off-topic for this thread, but perhaps a new release makes more sense...


Or a 50th anniversary for that sweet orange second hand


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This thread needs a bump


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> This thread needs a bump


Great pic once again TM.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> This thread needs a bump


Agreed...we gotta keep this thread alive!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Great pic once again TM.


Thanks B!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Ramble on


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Ramble on


Well now. I reckon that picture is even better than your last one.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Well now. I reckon that picture is even better than your last one.


Haha thanks! A buddy said the same thing. Just trying to shoot different styles and keep it fun!

Cheers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Haha thanks! A buddy said the same thing. Just trying to shoot different styles and keep it fun!
> 
> Cheers!


Keep it up! 

It's great seeing some different styles and perspectives.


----------



## Vontura (Nov 4, 2021)

My personal grail watch.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> View attachment 16326870


One of the best Doxa ever made! Looks great on that NATO!


----------

